# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van der Wielen (Nijmegen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van der Wielen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Oosterhout (Gld.), Nijmegen

Adres: Van Boetzelaerstraat 12, Nijmegen

Website: www.oosterhout.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van der Wielen*

----------

